# Wizard Avatars



## mythusmage (Jan 19, 2002)

Could some kind (and not too busy) person list the available wizard avatars by name/number? Besides the "wizard" avatar at the end of the list that is. I'm not at all found of the one at the end of the list.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 19, 2002)

hmm, well if you had someone in mind and knew of an illustration, say from Dragon Magazine ... cough ... I might be able to send you a little something and you could upload a custom one ...


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 19, 2002)

*Not Really*

Organizing the avatars into categories would be a big help BTW.

Alan


----------



## Mother Love (Jan 19, 2002)

Honey child, I can't see my baby boy Morrus taking the time to sort all those pictures.  He'd be there for months.

Just get yourself a cable modem and look through them all.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

You don't need a cable modem... just the patience to wait for about 10 minutes while the files all load.
IIRC, a big list of the avatars can be found in user cp > Edit Options, the clicking on the More Info link under the Avatars heading.
My advice is to just search for a custom avatar... you'll find one you like somewhere, I'm sure.


----------

